

If Steve was born in Naples - potomak
http://antoniomenna.wordpress.com/2011/10/08/se-steve-fosse-in-provincia-di-napoli/

======
potomak
English translation:
[http://translate.google.it/translate?sl=it&tl=en&js=...](http://translate.google.it/translate?sl=it&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fantoniomenna.wordpress.com%2F2011%2F10%2F08%2Fse-
steve-fosse-in-provincia-di-napoli%2F)

------
mariuolo
What about translating it next time?

